# Can you eat Jack Crevalle?



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

Morning guy's here's a fun vid from our vacation, we have Jack Crevalle a taste test


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

"Can you eat Jack Crevelle?" YES
Why would you want to is the real question? You can eat dog ****....but why would you want to?


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

DEXTER said:


> "Can you eat Jack Crevelle?" YES
> Why would you want to is the real question? You can eat dog ****....but why would you want to?


I completely agree. With the myriad of great tasting fish on the coast and in the gulf, it still amazes me that people are trying to eat jacks and hardheads. Don't get me started on Florida's fascination with mullet.


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

DEXTER said:


> "Can you eat Jack Crevelle?" YES
> Why would you want to is the real question? You can eat dog ****....but why would you want to?


One in every group


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Yes, But Only Once!*

I have only met one person that said you can eat Jack Crevalle, He was a co-worker that was Filipino. I gave him one that I caught. Months later I caught another one. When I offered it to him he said, "No thank you"!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Cool video!!!

I have not tried it but have been told that its fine. Just as the video sho as they have a large bloodline. Was told Remove that just like you do with any other fish an they taste pretty much like most other fish do.....

Like fish


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Havenâ€™t tried it, but Iâ€™ve heard if you bleed them and grill them fresh itâ€™s actually pretty good. But after 40+ years of fishing I havenâ€™t tried it yet, and donâ€™t see a real reason to start now.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is a recipe Iâ€™ve used for years...
1.). Catch Jack Crevelle
2.). Filet Jack Crevelle, but leave skin on
3.). Preheat oven to 350F
4.). Place filet on wooden board, skin down
5.). Cover filet with dog ****
6.). Bake for 45 minutes
7.). Remove from oven. 
8.). Throw away dog **** covered filet.
9.). Eat board


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

brad king said:


> One in every group


You're sadly mistaken if you think there is only one in this group!!!!


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

photofishin said:


> I completely agree. With the myriad of great tasting fish on the coast and in the gulf, it still amazes me that people are trying to eat jacks and hardheads. Don't get me started on Florida's fascination with mullet.


X100 - Yep......got a buddy who is always willing to try â€œunderutilized speciesâ€. Years ago He caught one, we bled it out, filleted the blood line out, seasoned it up and grilled it .......was it edible..... if I was stranded on a island and jack crevalle were the only thing I could catch and eat to survive, I would survive, but just barely.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Similar to jack but Giant Trevally. GF used.to eat them all the time in .au

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I have never eaten one so, IDK. If i ever tried one snd they were good, I'd keep one. But I hate keeping fish or I don't keep fish I know I won't eat. Till then they are catch and release for me. 

That's kind of like gar. I have ate a taste of one. But I not handy with a machete so I throw them back


----------



## Hog-Pilot (Nov 22, 2010)

You can eat a dead rat also.........


----------



## bobkalm (Jan 10, 2007)

*Can you eat Jack Crevalle?*
*Yes.*
*Will you again?*
*No.*

*Don't ask how I know....
*


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes, they’re edible.... not very enjoyable for me though. I cut the bloodline out, brined it to get the rest of the blood, soaked it in buttermilk, battered and fried it.... I let them go back in the water to terrorize someone else now.


----------



## marlin lane (Mar 4, 2012)

while fishing on a panga in Mexico the captain made ceviche out of bonita-one of the worst tasting experiences I have ever had-can't imagine jack being much better-i practice jack catch and release


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Not to mention the mercury content of a big jack.
Maybe if I was on Nake and afraid would keep one.


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

Heres the video of how it went


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Those fillets looked nasty precooked but surprisingly looked nice when cooked. I've never tried it but I know people that have and not one has said it tasted good. This was all in Texas so maybe the cleaner water in Florida makes a difference? Glad y'all enjoyed it! If I catch a small one, I'll have to try it...


----------



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

I will have to try one next time I hook one up. 

I have found (and donâ€™t judge me here) that gafftop is very good, so I have no issue with adding crevalle to the â€œneed to tryâ€ column.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Brian Castille said:


> Those fillets looked nasty precooked but surprisingly looked nice when cooked. I've never tried it but I know people that have and not one has said it tasted good. This was all in Texas so maybe the cleaner water in Florida makes a difference? Glad y'all enjoyed it! If I catch a small one, I'll have to try it...


Yep right after fileting it looked Like all dark red meat.

I've been told the trick is cut out alllllll the red bloodline.

I would guess that's what people that have tried and didn't like are doing wrong. Not getting every bit of the red meat off.

Will have to try the next small I catch.


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive feed back Guys!!! I was totally surprised, I spent 15+ years in the Guide / charter industry and never even thought about eating one until Corey suggested it.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

I'd eat jack before kingfish. Something about watching someone clean a pile of kingfish sitting in the sun and filling gallon bags with geen balls You know that all gets thrown out come deer season. I eat cutlass fish, probably my favorite non traditional fish to eat.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Same as red fish. On reds I cut out the red meat. If not, too strong of fishy taste. I know of some people that bleed out the reds.


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 27, 2020)

You dont want the truth because deep down in places you dont talk about at parties.
You *want* me to catch jacks.
you *need* me on the boat.
WE use words like "saute" " seasalt" "fried" "poached"
we use these words as the backbone of a life spent *cooking fish* 
You use them as a trendy words to show off. 
I have neither the time,nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who eats at whataburger after getting skunk, then *questions* the meal that I provided. I would rather you just said "thank you",and went on your way.Other wise , I suggest you pick a better spot and use my boat so you limit next time. 
*either way , I dont Give a Fish what you think I should eat or not eat


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

HoustonTexas said:


> You dont want the truth because deep down in places you dont talk about at parties.
> You *want* me to catch jacks.
> you *need* me on the boat.
> WE use words like "saute" " seasalt" "fried" "poached"
> ...


ANd the comment of the century goes to!!!!!! Fantastic Sir


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

stammster said:


> Here is a recipe Iâ€™ve used for years...
> 1.). Catch Jack Crevelle
> 2.). Filet Jack Crevelle, but leave skin on
> 3.). Preheat oven to 350F
> ...


I never knew how similar Snow Geese and Jack Crevelle were until now.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Huh?*

If you cut out all of the dark red flesh on a large jack crevalle all you have left is the skin! Just sayin'! I don't turn up my nose at anything and will try anything (I'm Asian and a fat one at that) but as others have said, "Now I just ain't that hungry"!


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

OMG Steverino and HoustonTexas have me rolling...


----------



## bfrog2 (Jul 22, 2008)

Iâ€™ve heard people eat carp too, but after cleaning one years ago (and throwing it out uncooked) you can have my share of Jacks. Too many other species I know I will enjoy eating.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Hah, my Dad "let" me try to cook and eat a carp when I was about eight. Nasty! Kind of like the fat off a steak that tasted like fish.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*wow*

Well Brad four pages later you got your answer. I'd have to say the general census in a negative. Even the mullet, topped the fish known for spooling more trout fisherman than any other fish, the Jack. What's next on the list of "can you eat _______?"

Keep in mind a lot of the people in this thread, at one point had the same question, but you were the first brave enough to ask. :cheers: :texasflag


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Sure you can, GO for it!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

On the mullet thread there was a lot more folks that have tried it.

Hardly any one, if anyone at all, has said they tried d Jack crevale. 

Can't really go by the posts that just say it horrible but have never tried.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

MWP said:


> I never knew how similar Snow Geese and Jack Crevelle were until now.


Nothing wrong with snow geese. I've made fajitas, burgers, tacos, meatballs, etc wit them plenty of times. Now I just take all doves, ducks and geese to get sausage made to keep it simple.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

I think the answer to " can you eat a jack crevalle" is directly proportional to how hungry a person is


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

brad king said:


> Morning guy's here's a fun vid from our vacation, we have Jack Crevalle a taste test





c hook said:


> Well Brad four pages later you got your answer. I'd have to say the general census in a negative. Even the mullet, topped the fish known for spooling more trout fisherman than any other fish, the Jack. What's next on the list of "can you eat _______?"
> 
> Keep in mind a lot of the people in this thread, at one point had the same question, but you were the first brave enough to ask. :cheers: :texasflag


I love how these CAN YOU EAT debates go!!! We are thinking Stingray or Hard Head Catfish for the next one. Ive had sting ray and loved it, but it would be Coreys first time trying it


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

SeaOx 230C said:


> On the mullet thread there was a lot more folks that have tried it.
> 
> Hardly any one, if anyone at all, has said they tried d Jack crevale.
> 
> Can't really go by the posts that just say it horrible but have never tried.


I think fisherman as a whole tend to fall into the "Its not cool to catch and keep" category more so than the is it actually good to eat. This seems very relevant in this thread, I love all the responses though


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

It is shown as fresh seafood here....


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Iâ€™ll personally canâ€™t wait to try some Jack. And hard head, and mullet, and lady fish. And basically anything people discard as trash fish. 
I love eating stuff that everyone else finds disgusting.
Nah. Just kidding. Not that experimental.
But good luck on your quest!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pescador1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Cut the tail or gills and blead it out. Cut out all of the bloodline. Make cevichi out of the small amount of white firm meat. Don't fry or grill it. Give it a try if it's the only thing you caught that day.


----------



## pescador1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Mullet taste pretty good in Gulf of California where the bottom is clean sand. Here they taste like nasty mud.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

pescador1 said:


> Mullet taste pretty good in Gulf of California where the bottom is clean sand. Here they taste like nasty mud.


But the texture is just what you'd expect. Soft and mushy sad_smiles


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

bigdav160 said:


> But the texture is just what you'd expect. Soft and mushy sad_smiles


Thats why I am not a fan of Specks... They are just kinda bland and mushy, but I do love me some fresh fried Mullet!!!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Probably beat starving to death..I tried when I was not starving and NASTY


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



brad king said:


> Thats why I am not a fan of Specks... They are just kinda bland and mushy, but I do love me some fresh fried Mullet!!!


never had a fresh mushy spec, frozen yes, and sand trout yes. :texasflag


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Yes...you can also eat [email protected]@t.

Drifter


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

Drifter said:


> Yes...you can also eat [email protected]@t.
> 
> Drifter


Would you fry it or maybe sautÃ© down with some onions?


----------

